
Improving the world, one free license at a time - acangiano
http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/2009/08/13/donating/
======
jsonscripter
If only there was some license that not only allowed non-profits to use the
software, but also contribute back and share with everyone! You could crowd
source your own product!

